# Oh no! Think I'm having another miscarriage



## 39YrMumtoOne

Hi,
Had a very straightforward MC at 7 weeks in September and have been TTC since December. At the end of last week had pregnancy symptoms (v. sore boobs, over-reactive sense of smell and getting out of breath when walking upstairs - normal for me in early pregnancy). Did HPT yesterday morning and it was +ive at 4 weeks - hooray! 
Yesterday afternoon I started with period pain and last night had pain and spotting. My pregnancy symptoms are much less (almost completely gone) and I still have period pain whenever I walk. Really v. worried that I'm having another MC because this is exactly what happened last time:cry:. Did another HPT and it was still +ive, but it would be at this point because the HCG levels take a while to dip. Spoke to out of hours Dr who said rest and to see my normal Dr in the week. 
I know there's nothing I can do but wait it out but I'm finding really hard to just sit here doing nothing. DH is trying hard (taking my 3 year old out and making dinner etc) but he doesn't really understand what I'm feeling. Wasn't bothered about whether we had any more children until I miscarried in September but losing a baby made me realise that I do want another one (even if I did lose it early). Recently found out that early menopause (before age 45) runs in my family, so I'm running out of time, and don't have time to spend 3 months getting over this. I know I should have had my children earlier but I had good reasons for leaving it this late.
I need some support from people who understand - please help!


----------



## tinybutterfly

i really really hope it's just a scare (((hugs)))


----------



## kanga

Hi, sorry to hear you're in a bit of a situ. Don't beat yourself up for leaving it 'late' to have kids, that is completely your choice and you are still a deserving Mummy and someone who will obvioulsy worry about mc's.

I dont know what to add about your current symptoms, other than I hope it works out for you. Keep those feet up and also the PMA up!

Keep us posted. F'xd for you :hugs:


----------



## hb1

Your Dr could easily do quantative hcg tests every other day to see which way the hcg is moving - I would ask to be referred to EPU.

So sorry you're having a terrible time and fxd it isn't another mc. :hugs:

hx


----------



## 39YrMumtoOne

Thanks so much for your kind thoughts. Grateful for the advice HB1 - will follow that up tomorrow.


----------



## chocolate

Hi, dont count yourself out yet!
Im 4 weeks and 1 day and thought today that my out of breath feeling had lessened a lot, and I had a spot of blood about 2 days ago along with back ache, but I think thats normal about 4 weeks.
I am now sat here about to go to bed soo early as Im shatterred, so although today I lost my out of breath feeling, I have gained the tiredness!!
I know someone else on here at 4+1 who feels she has also lost some symptoms so maybe its normal about this point. I know its a worry, but as long as you are only spotting it may all be ok ........ fingers crossed for you


----------



## aussiettc

my heart goes out to you at this time. I think you should get the blood test done as if its going up you will know if things are ok. I recently had a mc on 22 feb. my doctor sent me for a blood test and we found that my HCG levels were dropping. :cry:
Try not to get to upset (easier said than done i know) and just wait for the blood work and go from there. Its silly isnt it, when something like this happens everyone says dont stress but thats the bodies natural response.

i hope God blesses you with the baby you long for if not now sometime soon fx


----------



## 39YrMumtoOne

So my GP is doing HCG testing for the next few days to see if levels are dropping and has booked me in for a scan in a couple of weeks time - no point earlier because there's no guarantee of seeing anything. Got a week off work to rest, but how to explain without telling people?! Pain and spotting seem a little better now that I'm resting and not racing round like a mad thing.

Feeling a lot more positive and sooo grateful for all your messages of support. I was feeling really alone so thank you all so much.

Aussiettc I'm so sorry for your loss:hugs:. I know what you mean about stress - it's hard to find the right line between PMA and preparing yourself for disappointment in case it all goes wrong. It would be easier if you could just fast forward through time to the point where you know one way or the other! 

Chocolate, I hope all goes well for you.


----------



## hb1

Good luck with the tests, will be thinking of you hx


----------



## Ten

Late to this thread - but hugs and good vibes to you. Hope it was just a scare and that you go on to have a lovely, uneventful 9 months...


----------



## Dannib247

also late to this thread hope the tests show a sticky bean hun big hugs and lots of pma xx


----------



## 39YrMumtoOne

Blood tests back and HCG going up as it should - Yay! Symptoms all settled and pregnancy symptoms all back with a vengeance :wacko:. Looks like it was a scare, but should find out for sure at scan on Monday. Keeping everything crossed.

Thanks for all your kind wishes - you really kept me going last week.


----------



## Dannib247

so glad everything is going well hun! hope the scan goes well to hun xx


----------



## hb1

Fantastic !!!! Good luck for the scan!! :)

hx


----------



## aussiettc

Great to hear the numbers are going up. Thats a really really good sign. Keep a PMA now as with the numbers going up it can only mean good things.
:hugs:


----------



## goddess25

SO glad to see that its wonderful news. Good Luck tomorrow at your scan. hugs


----------



## thelistkeeper

Good luck sweetie with your scan!


----------



## 39YrMumtoOne

Saw the little bean's heartbeat on the scan today, and all is fine for 6 weeks.:happydance: So pleased :cloud9:. 

We were really well looked after by the Early Pregnancy Unit. They think that the spotting and period pain was due to implantation - which is all very well, but I never had it with my first pregnancy. They couldn't say why I had it this time - just that every pregnancy is different.

Now I can stop worrying so much - although I don't think I'll be taking this little one for granted for a while yet!

I know I've said it before, but thanks so much for all your support. Sending you all lots of positive vibes and baby dust.:hugs:


----------



## Truffleax

Only just read this thread just wanted to say thats fabulous news! :) im so happy everything is ok heres to a happy healthy nine months for you hun xxx


----------



## hb1

What a relief - now you can enjoy it all a bit more!! fxd no more scares!!

So glad the scan went well - did you get any pics?

Enjoy your beautiful little bean

hx


----------



## TripleB

Congratulations, wonderful news. Thanks for sharing, I think its really important for us all to realise that spotting and pain doesn't always mean bad news! Wishing you a very quiet 7 and a bit months now! x


----------



## whyme

Just read the thread and wanted to add my good wishes - Brilliant news, what a lovely day you have had, seeing scan and I hope you enjoy the rest of your pregnancy xx


----------



## 39YrMumtoOne

Thanks everyone. Feeling very happy, but knackered. :sleep:

No pics this time hb1. Will have to wait another 6 weeks for that.


----------

